
Show HN: A simple JavaScript NLP-like library - vdm-brainy
https://braveyjs.github.io/
======
hoschicz
What kind of weird bug is this?
[https://i.imgur.com/GYuQylt.png](https://i.imgur.com/GYuQylt.png)

~~~
vdm-brainy
Aw! We were missing some entity definitions in BillBot - we lost them while
translating everything in English. We added "Security" and "Camera" but not
"Security camera", so the two product quantities were summed together. It
should be fixed right now :) Thank you for your report.

